# matrix screensaver???



## sumankalyan (Jul 2, 2008)

can someone tellme to write codes for matrix screensaver using C/C++


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, write codes.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ HAHHAHA.. good one


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Ok, write codes.


ROLFLSHGFLOLLOL! Gotta tell you I haven't cracked up like this in a long time!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL
I haven't either!!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Classic .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 3, 2008)

lololol ....PWNed


----------



## sumankalyan (Jul 3, 2008)

sumankalyan said:


> can someone tellme to write codes for matrix screensaver using C/C++


 
now guys i was serious 


ok.

can it be done???


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ask the commander in chief, the llama...lolz


----------



## shift (Jul 3, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Ok, write codes.



LOL...........hahahahahahaha..............


----------



## mehulved (Jul 4, 2008)

sumankalyan said:


> now guys i was serious
> 
> 
> ok.
> ...


With such a question you really expect a serious answer?
Try this *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xscreensaver/xscreensaver_5.04.orig.tar.gz


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

here is the code too...lolz
*www.planet-source-code.com/


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very funny being serious, matrix screensaver...


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey sumankalyan!

can you please tell me how to write a sudoku game and please publish the code for it in C++.thanks.

I will try it in C++ and tell you with in a month.

Hey members!

*PLEASE BE SERIOUS*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 4, 2008)

this thread scrolls like the matrix code!

Matrix Digital Rain


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Ok, write codes.


A.W.E.S.O.M.E! 8)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 4, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> hey sumankalyan!
> 
> can you please tell me how to write a sudoku game and please publish the code for it in C++.thanks.
> 
> ...


So ... You do his work in exchange for yours? 

This thread is:
*failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/fb63.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

^roflmao


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 5, 2008)

^^i agree
@the new dudes, this forum may not be the type for you(no offence) better off Googling


----------



## aniket.awati (Jul 10, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> can you please tell me how to write a sudoku game and please publish the code for it in C++.thanks.



If you scroll through the list of threads, you will notice a thread on sudoku with code.


----------

